# New to Target



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

I am new to target archery and at our weekly club shoot last night I shot my pb of 297/300 with 37 x, I did this with my hunting setup, the question: will a target setup be that much of a improvement? any advise to pick it up a bit?


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

@20 meters indoor with a bow that is 100% tuned matched arrows it should not make a difference.I find with myself that the biggest problem is fine tuning the 6" behind the bow.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm still fairly new at this game but for me the lens made a difference--I battled to see the X without it.

For the rest (long stab, etc) I'm not sure how much of a difference it made for me.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

I doubt if you will see any difference @ an 20 meter indoor shoot. 
I shoot better with my Hunting bow on shorter distances (20-30 meters) than with my Target bows…


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

A low poundage bow with the correct draw lenth, well tuned arrows with 4" vanes are in my opinion a must. long ata(bow) scope and stabilizer also will help your average in the long run. oh and a desent release aidsecret:because with lots of shooting eventually produce mental issues) So good form is also a must for the long run as well... something you can rely on when the chips are down


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

spatan said:


> :secret:because with lots of shooting eventually produce mental issues


Haha! That explains the bunch of us!!:darkbeer:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

i would say 90% is mental......that's why i'm seeing a sport psychologist.......some how my shooting buddies are convinced i see her for other reasons :embara::embara:

and the rest 10%..........equipment!!!! and i dont mean tuning. it's all about the latest models/matching colours/look the part...etc haha :darkbeer:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

This weekend a friend and fellow club member came second at the Gauteng SANAA Indoor shoot at Guthries. He came second with a Bowhunter setup. He beat a lot of other competitors of which all was using scopes and optics on there bows. I have to agree, at the shorter distances the freestyle kit does not give that much of an advantage if any. I have seen it to many at SANIFA indoors where the bowhunter class frequently outscored the freestyle guys.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

It gets back to the mentle game and form... you will find the freestyle guys have spent the money on top equipment and spend hours practising all the while building up their angs and stress levels because we all want to excel...

Some newbee bowhunter who has just got a bow or never competed gets on the line with nothing to loose and flings away to achieve a good score. But as soon as the expectation creeps in where he needs to sustain good scores and wants to beat the best all the tention becomes apparent espestially if they excibit certain personallity traits this is when one needs all the help one can get. Usually emotional counselling(good friends and AT)more than equipment cause its all about clearing ones mind of unnecessary thought traffic, holding steady and releasing smooth when it counts.

Spatan:cocktail:

P.S This is a great thread as we are all at different stages of success. this is why its such a great sport.


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spatan, I have to agree in a way, from my own experience in hunting I find it allot easier to keep my pin on target if it is a live animal, though I've hunted for more than 6 years with bow and only 5 target shoots done in the past 6 weeks. The reason for taking up target archery with a 84 pounder was more for practice, but I must say I do enjoy it, so I'm thinking of becoming more serious (could be a the problem) about target archery. But if I can do it with my hunting rig i would be happy


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

I dont think it is wise to use such a heavy poundage for target archery..first of all there are speed and poundage restrictions at most target archery clubs imposed by the governing bodies. Secondly shooting many arrows to hone your acuracy usually produces form issues which result in the dreaded target panic (mental problems)etc etc.

My recomendations equipment wise still stand. This setup will result in you enjoying your "dot hunting" and developing a great shooting form that you can then apply to your big poundage huntin bow.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Sahunt,

In 2003 I was indoor worldchampion in the bowhunter limited class.
I shot the same equipment like on my hunting bow, short stabilizer, five pins and finger release. My best score was 297,298 and 300 from a maximum of 300. I think the unlimited archer with scope and long stabilizer was not much better.
The only difference to my hunting bow was the draw weight ( not more than 60 lbs ) this was much more comfortable by a tournament over the whole days. Another different was the arrows with big diameter ( the exactly spine is not important by a short distance like 20 yard ) but with big diameter you have the chance to catch one or two line licker.
I think a big risk by a indoor tournament is to stay in one line with 30 or more archer and all they shoot together, very quick you can lose you own timing by shooting or the noises if all the arrows hit the targets destroy you concentration.

Only my 2 cent


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, I got my score up last night by a wee bit, 298/300 and 38 x, I'm going to turn down my poundage to round 70 this week, get some new arrows and test it out next week, Thanx for all the advice, I truly appreciate all the input :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation SAHUNT, slowly and surely you will come at 60 Xes ;-)


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

When I speak of low poundage we are saying that around 55 pounds is what Dave Cousins won the Vegas Indoor competition 2 years ago...

Your scores do reflect your talent so do persevere with it. It is always a learning curve with regard to equipment.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Arcarius (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done on a superb score! If you are serious about taking up the "dot" hunting, note the following - sight bubble to be taped up if shooting 5 dot, bow speed must be limited to 300fps. In 3 Dot archery - open class - bubbles allowed, poundage limited to 60lb
Enjoy and once again well done!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

SAHUNT said:


> I'm going to turn down my poundage to round 70 this week


Absolute waste of energy. Even 70lb is still to much for spots. Here is a link that might help. http://www.archery.org.za/


----------

